# Amplificador de audio 8w con preamplificador



## Heno (Ago 6, 2008)

En esta ocasion quiero presentarles un pequeño proyecto* que consta de un amplificador de
     audio de pequeña potencia (8W) utilizando el conocido circuito integrado TDA2002.
     EL proyecto consta de un preamplificador (se empleara un OPAMP), que elevara a un nivel ceptable de voltaje y corriente la señal entrante, para que el TDA lo lleve a un parlante con los niveles de voltaje y corriente adecuados.
Quiero mencionarles que el montaje de ambos circuitos es muy sencillo debido a los pocos componetes externos  que poseen y la facilidad con que estos se encuntran en una tienda electrònica. A coninuaciòn la lista de materiales que se emplearan.

* Curso practico de electronica moderna CEKIT.

RESISTENCIAS (todas a 1/2W).
(1)220 ohm
(1)2.2 ohm
(1)1 ohm
(2)47 ohm
(1)1k ohm
(1) potenciometro de10k

CONDENSADORES
(3)0.1 uF ceramico.
(1)0.047 uF ceramico.
(2)10 uF/25V
(1)220 uF/25V
(1)2.2 uF/25V
(1)470 uF/25V
(1)2200 uF/25V

C. INTEGRADOS

(1) LM386
(1) TDA2002

recuerda: la señal a amplificar se conectara al preamplificador, y finalmente la salida de este al amplificador. 
Espero que el proyecto se de ayuda, cualquier duda y/o comentario me la hacen saber... suerte.


----------



## otto (Sep 29, 2008)

que feo che, descargan tu proyecto y no dejan ni un comentario, que desagradesidos
Saludos che


----------



## Felipe1984 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hola una pregunta..es super necesario el circuito de pre amplificación? o es dispensable? de cuantos omnios y potencia tendria que ser el parlante? gracias


----------



## otto (Oct 1, 2008)

hola felipe, mira el pre te va a servir, si tenes una fuente de señal, muy baja, pero si lo pensas conectar a la salida de un mp3 o de la pc,, no es necesario, ya que sale "pre amplificada" aparte el tda 2002 tiene digamos un rango muy amplio , hacia abajo es decir con unos 50 mV a la entrada ya anda bien, con un parlante de 4 ohm por 8 watts estas re bien, vas a tener una potencia de unos 7 Watts con una Vs ( tensión de alimentación positiva) de 17 volt, y después si queres mas potencia un parlante de 2 ohm mayor a 10 Watts de potencia (porque sino lo reventas ) vas a obtener mayor potencia un 30% mas de potencia que con el de 4 ohm. pero con el de 4 ohm vas a obtener mejor calidiad, experiencia, i parte la hoja de datos lo aclara, con respecto a la THD y demas variables.

Saludos Otto.


----------



## Felipe1984 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hola y muchas gracias! sabes que estoy con la salida de la pc y un parlante de 1W y 8 ohms y no escucho nada jaja. Pense q el asunto de los 8 ohms solo iba a rebajarme la potencia de salida pero creo q el desacople de impedancias es lo que impide que funcione... crees q sea la impedancia o el  hecho de que el parlante es de 1 W ? probe con uno de 3 W y de 8 ohms y nada... ayudame de nuevo porfavor!
Gracias saludos. 
PD:El circuito q uso es el de la fig. 21 del datasheet de aplicaciones tipicas.


----------



## otto (Oct 2, 2008)

estas usando un amplificador de 8 Watts? si es asi el parlante debe ser de por lo menos 8 Watts, porque sino, lo podes arruinar de varias formas  , asi que por lo menos tiene que ser de 8 Watts de potencia,

"PD:El circuito q uso es el de la fig. 21 del datasheet de aplicaciones tipicas."

no comprendi eso..

y si no estas usando un amplificador, tranquilamente directo desde la pc tendria que andar, hasta el de 1 W, pero recuerda si los pusistes a 8 Watts lo mas probable es que los hayas dañado


saludos Otto.


----------



## geraldo24 (Ago 28, 2009)

ola amigo tengo una duda yo tengo un preamplificador lo podre meter el amplificador 
de 8W a la salida ?.
para meter mi mp3 a la señal de entrada 
y cual es su impedancia de entrada de ese circuito    
rspd....gracias


----------



## lesther341 (Oct 13, 2009)

hola me parece fantastico tu diagrama solo tengo una duda me podrias decir la corriente minima de la fuente 

gracias


----------



## AZ81 (Oct 16, 2009)

No entiendo por que utilizas un amplificador de audio como el  LM386 como preamplificador para eso existen operacionales que son de bajo ruido y tienen mayor preamplificación.
Antonio


----------



## cesarin123456 (Oct 25, 2009)

cheve amigaso, justo voy a implementado un amplic audio


----------



## everboka (Nov 19, 2009)

amigo, garcias por la explicacion me salvaste el dia!!!


----------



## n0s3 (Mar 3, 2010)

Gracias maestro!


----------



## julyan (Abr 1, 2010)

hey que tal tengo un parlante de equipo de sonido viejo lo destape y habian dentro dos altavoces uno pequeño dice8OHM - 7W - MAX 30W)que no se que significa claramente y uno un poco mas grande q*UE* dice16cm - 13 wats - 8ohmios)......puedo hacer el circuito del ampli.. con esos parlantes o como seria lo ideal???expliquenme gracias!!!!


----------



## chandybecker (Abr 1, 2010)

Felipe1984 dijo:


> Hola y muchas gracias! sabes que estoy con la salida de la pc y un parlante de 1W y 8 ohms y no escucho nada jaja. Pense q el asunto de los 8 ohms solo iba a rebajarme la potencia de salida pero creo q el desacople de impedancias es lo que impide que funcione... crees q sea la impedancia o el  hecho de que el parlante es de 1 W ? probe con uno de 3 W y de 8 ohms y nada... ayudame de nuevo porfavor!
> Gracias saludos.
> PD:El circuito q uso es el de la fig. 21 del datasheet de aplicaciones tipicas.


puedes ocupar el parlante que quieras y sonara. claramente si el amplificador es de 8 watts el parlante tiene que ser mínimo de 8 watts pero si ocupas uno de 1 watts sonara pero es probable que se deteriore a mucha potencia. 

Estuve viendo la configuración 21 y creo que te complica los cálculos que ay que sacar en la resistencia. 

Te recomiendo ocupar el TDA2030 es mas potente y económico y el LM386 es un amplificador de audio no es un AO y considero que ocuparlo como pre amplificador seria mucho. Ocupa un lm741 o un Tl071


----------



## julyan (Abr 1, 2010)

heyyyy alguien podria despejar mi duda,,,,,quiza ponga mas clara la pregunta puedo montar al ampli un parlante con estas caracteristicas16cm - 13 watts - 8ohmios)???? que tengo q*UE* modificar del circuito del ampli o del preamplificador para poder ponerle ese parlante!!!???


----------



## jorge morales (Abr 1, 2010)

aqui les dejo este aporte con un preamplificador con un c.i 741, es la casa valleman, espero que le sirva, suerte


----------



## antauriano (Abr 21, 2010)

Heno dijo:


> En esta ocasion quiero presentarles un pequeño proyecto* que consta de...
> 
> Espero que el proyecto se de ayuda, cualquier duda y/o comentario me la hacen saber... suerte.



Muchas gracias lo probare gracias


----------



## Bertub (Ago 28, 2010)

Hola a Todos

a este pre se le puede conectar a la entrada directamente un microfono? alguna caracteristica en especial del microfono? donde esta el control de volumen? creo q*UE* en el pre.

tengo una onda senoidal generada por un ICL8038 y tengo q*UE* amplificarla para lo q*UE* pretendo usar el amplificador propuesto aqui, pero luego tambien necesito introducir un microfono y q*UE* salga por el mismo parlante, y pretendo usar este preamplific-

mi pregunta es, puedo usar este proyecto para el mio?

gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 28, 2010)

Bertub dijo:


> ....a este pre se le puede conectar a la entrada directamente un microfono? .....


A este si.

Ver el archivo adjunto 31574


----------



## Bertub (Ago 28, 2010)

Gracias Fogonazo

podria quedar asi las etapas?

mic > preampl \
 ....................\
...................... amplificador > parlante
 ..................../
semoidal ......../

pero el amplificador propuesto no tiene potencimetro para variar el volumen de salida


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 28, 2010)

Bertub dijo:


> ...podria quedar asi las etapas?....


Si, pero debes intercalar una resistencia con cada fuente de señal para evitar que una salida "Cargue" a la otra.

Busca información sobre "Mezcladores"


----------



## alti (Ago 31, 2010)

Hola,

Podria usar esta amplificador con altavoces de 16 ohms? que potencia tendria?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## GomezF (Sep 28, 2010)

Está lindo che, voy a ver si consgio el TDA2002.

¿alguno sabrá cuanto vale?

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 28, 2010)

GomezF dijo:


> .....¿alguno sabrá cuanto vale?.......


¿ Y si averiguas ?

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## juanchooo (Dic 20, 2011)

Heno dijo:


> En esta ocasion quiero presentarles un pequeño proyecto* que consta de un amplificador de
> audio de pequeña potencia (8W) utilizando el conocido circuito integrado TDA2002.
> EL proyecto consta de un preamplificador (se empleara un OPAMP), que elevara a un nivel ceptable de voltaje y corriente la señal entrante, para que el TDA lo lleve a un parlante con los niveles de voltaje y corriente adecuados.
> Quiero mencionarles que el montaje de ambos circuitos es muy sencillo debido a los pocos componetes externos  que poseen y la facilidad con que estos se encuntran en una tienda electrònica. A coninuaciòn la lista de materiales que se emplearan.
> ...





Es de esta forma la conexion no ??? jeje....y la entrada del preamplificador es la entrada de audio no ???....saludos..!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2011)

Eso *no* es un Pre-Amplificador, es un comparador.


----------



## juanchooo (Dic 20, 2011)

Aaaa...es que en los archivos adjuntos del colega lo tenia como un pre-amplificador..!! y que efecto causaria este circuito sobre el amplificador...???


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 21, 2011)

juanchooo dijo:


> Aaaa...es que en los archivos adjuntos del colega lo tenia como un pre-amplificador..!! y que efecto causaria este circuito sobre el amplificador...???



*382.58%* de distorsión. 

Para que trabaje como pre-amplificador hay que agregarle la red de realimentación negativa.


----------



## juanchooo (Dic 21, 2011)

382.58% de distorsión..!! jajaja...listo gracias...!


----------



## lococd (Jun 14, 2012)

Estimado Heno: me has salvado la vida ... muchas, pero muchas gracias por el esquema, la verdad es que me encanta el sonido del lm386, aparte que tengo ese integrado reciclado, así que como hueso santo. Es lo que necesitaba: un preamplificador muuy sencillo, sin incluso control de volumen.


----------

